# What do you think about a newbie getting used boots?



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

I am totally new to snowboarding. Haven't even hit the slopes yet. I got a K2 format snowboard and V1 Cobra bindings today on clearance. 

http://www.buckmans.com/store/K2-Format-Snowboard--Mens-OSCARItem_0=6377.aspx
(see the 158 cm version)

http://store.rossignol.com/product/283786/BG0150/_/COBRA_V1

I didn't get the boots yet since they were full price (and as I understand, any boots will do). I was thinking of getting used boots at Play It Again Sports, but a friend of mine said he didn't get used boots because he didn't want a used boot that was already formed, stretched, or otherwise fitted over time to someone else's foot.

What do you think?

Edit:
Is there an inexpensive boot ("new" in view of the comments below) that you can recommend for me keeping in mind that I am new and based on the equipment that I got. Also, I plan on taking lessons and just free riding/mountain riding to start with. Maybe i'll try some small jumps later on down the road, but nothing too crazy in terms of tricks.

What is the price range that I am looking at?

Stores that you can recommend? I live in the Cleveland area.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Listen to your friend in this matter.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Listen to your friend, used boots are a horrible idea, especially since they can make or break your experience.


----------



## Surrendermonkey (Jan 14, 2010)

Your friend is completely right.

Correct boot fit is possible the single most important thing in your setup. You can ride a board that isn't completely ideal for you, a couple of cm longer or shorter isn't going to mean THAT much, and when it comes right down to it, bindings are more or less the same.

But a badly fitting boot will not only negatively impact your riding, it will also leave you with cold feet from bad circulation, blisters from pressure points (turning into open wounds if you keep riding) and constant pain while on the slopes.

You're right that 'any boot will do', as long as it fit. Don't cheapen out here, if you are on a tight budget it's possible to cheap out on a board or bindings, going for used or simply what is cheapest - but do this on boots are you're in for a very bad experience!

If you're lucky you might find a pair on sale that fits, went shopping with a girl I know that needed boots, and the boot we ended up finding that fit perfectly was a mere $85. But when I went shopping for new boots last season that only boots I could find that fitted was $350, including a 20% saving as it was the model from the year before.


----------



## supremej (Feb 14, 2010)

get a new pair
most people have fungus on there feet, not cool
and when u get them wear them around the house a bit to pack them out a bit


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Is there an inexpensive boot or boots that you can recommend for me keeping in mind that I am new and based on the equipment that I got. Also, I plan on taking lessons and just free riding/mountain riding to start with. Maybe i'll try some small jumps later on down the road, but nothing too crazy in terms of tricks.

What is the price range that I am looking at?

Stores that you can recommend? I live in the Cleveland area.


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

If you're gonna spend a little more on a piece of equipment.. do it on boots.

Try on A LOT of boots and get the ones that fit you best. You'll thank me later.


----------



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

LTManiac said:


> If you're gonna spend a little more on a piece of equipment.. do it on boots.
> 
> Try on A LOT of boots and get the ones that fit you best. You'll thank me later.


Yep. You'll be in your boots the whole time so you want them to be comfy. Go to board shops and try on everything. This isn't where you wan to skimp out and save money.


----------

